# Introducing New Foods



## nexxerus (Mar 9, 2009)

My hog Isabelle has never had eating problems. I feed her a mix of high protein kitten chow and low protein max cat and she's always loved it. Also, like any normal hedgehog she devours meal worms and crickets. But those are literally the only things she has ever eaten. I've tried to give her chicken and tuna and wet cat food and all sorts of other treats and the most she'll ever do is give a test lick. Ive been told that sometimes you have to reintroduce new foods often to get hog to eat them, but Ive had no luck. I guess its not really that much of a problem because I think her diet is fairly nutritious, but I can't help but think she might appreciate a break in the monotony. Anyone have any tips on foods that will be sure to please? Any inventive methods to introduce new foods.


----------



## DumplingHedgie (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh that's strange she doesn't even like chicken. Well my Dumpling loves chicken but will not take a stab at any other cooked meats, fruits or veggies so I was told to try to blend the chicken with a new food and see if it helps con him in to eat it.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

Vex is the same way. Kibble, mealworms, or crickets... nothing else.


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Mar 16, 2009)

With a new food have you tried mixing it with the food that shes used to? For example, if you add chickin to crunched up cat buiscuits then the chichen will take on some of the flavor making it more formilular???


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Have you tried eggs? That was a quick hit with my hedgie, more so than anything else so far. He prefers it over chicken, strawberries, raspberries etc etc...except mealworms :lol: He loves boiled eggs the most.


----------



## nexxerus (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone. 

I have indeed tried mixing the novel food with the familiar and that really hasn't worked. Ive never tried eggs though... or too many fruits for that matter. She nibbled off of a craisin sitting on my desk once (not sure if she's even supposed to be eating those) but spit it out so I'm not sure that counts. I guess its onto eggs.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Cranberries are fine, I think, they're actually really good for urinary health. Some of the good cat foods have dried cranberries included.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, cranberries are very good for urinary health. The best cat foods out there contain cranberries.


----------



## drpepperheather (Dec 19, 2008)

Cranberries are also good for dental health!


----------



## nexxerus (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks like I'll be leaving craisins on my desk more often... or I guess I could put a couple in her bowl every now and then since I know she'll at least give them a nibble.


----------



## nexxerus (Mar 9, 2009)

...just as a treat though because they have an awful lot of sugar in them.


----------



## kandyhedgie (Mar 23, 2009)

nexxerus said:


> ...just as a treat though because they have an awful lot of sugar in them.


If you have an organic food store anywhere near you, try going there to find sugar-free dried cranberries. Or specialty stores that cater to diabetics. Usually they aren't much more expensive either (just our human tastes need sugar with everything :roll: )


----------

